# A Rookie's First Weekend!



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Well guys, took all the great advice you gave in my last post and hit the woods. Saturday plain sucked!! Saw one squirrel and just did not have fun. Went back out today and I am telling you, this is a blast!!! 

I re-evaluated what I did wrong Saturday and figured I moved around too much. Today I sat, and sat, and....sat some more. Then I heard it starting to "rain."  Nuts were falling all around, a few landing almost on my head. I began to search and THERE THEY WERE!! Good numbers of squirrels everywhere! The bad thing is, it was REAL HARD to get a shot. They were very high in the trees and the brush was super thick.

Highlight of the day.....after sitting for a couple hours with little movement, I decided to walk. I walked slowly and would listen and stop. Here came a little guy, lower than all the others I had seen. I think he saw me, we were in a stare down! Next time he peeks, I am pulling the trigger! I knocked him out of the tree, however, he starts to scamper away as I run towards him. Before I knew it, he was gone. Don't know if I injured him, or maybe shot the little branch out from under him. Anyhow, he was gone.

All in all, I did not get any squirrels this weekend but I learned a lot. I also had a blast "hunting" the squirrels today. I cannot wait to get back out there and learning some more. Next time out, I come home with a squirrel!!  !# [email protected]


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like you had some fun. I know it's not easy learning on your own, but at least you are learning. Early season is always a bit harder because of all the leaves for them to hide in. Soon they will just be running all over the place and it will be easier. Just keep hunting slow and use your eyes and ears more than your legs and you'll score. Good luck and enjoy the woods....


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Another hint, I always have had the best luck spotting them around sycamore tree's. Good luck


----------

